# Top.Spin.4.XBOX360-DAMNATION



## FAST6191 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Homefront.XBOX360-DAMNATION* hit since the last release posted in this section, thread here http://gbatemp.net/t282776-homefront-xbox360-damnation
There was a bunch of DLC for it as well that looked like it had more than just the token changes too.
GXC also continued their internal releases session with *Guitar.Hero.5.PAL.iNT.XBOX360-GXC*

*Top.Spin.4.XBOX360-DAMNATION*

Appears to be region free. Probably higher wave (JTAG users will need a workaround at present) and doubtful any AP2.5.

The top spin franchise has been around for a while and among tennis games it is fairly well respected. Likewise this is not one of the annual updates we usually see with sports games which is interesting. Apparently this game aims for the "authentic tennis experience" with licensed players (current and historically noted), clothes, courts and even goes so far as to mimic behaviours of said players.


*Game developer walkthrough*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF0TeNDTp7c[/youtube]

*Boxart*




Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??
ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ?? ???ÂÂÂÂ?
????? ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ???? ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??????? ?? ????? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
???? ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂ ??ÂÂ????????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????
???ÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ???ÂÂ???ÂÂ ??? ??ÂÂ?????ÂÂ????????????ÂÂ??? ???ÂÂÂÂ ???
???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂ ??ÂÂ?? ???ÂÂ ????? ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ ??? ????ÂÂ ???
ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????? ?ÂÂ ?? ??????????? ??ÂÂÂÂ???? ?? ??? ?????ÂÂ?????? ??
ÂÂ??? ??ÂÂÂÂ ?????? ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂ ????ÂÂ ???ÂÂ ????????
ÂÂ???????????????? ? ???? ?ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂ? ??????
?????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ee/SACÂÂ ?? ?
ÂÂÂÂ? ??ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ ??????? ???ÂÂ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????????????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????????????????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ ?? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????????????ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????ÂÂ?????????ÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ ??????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ???????? ? ???ÂÂÂÂ ?????????ÂÂ ???ÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ ? ??? ?????? ?????????ÂÂÂÂ?? ?ÂÂÂÂ ?? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ????????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????ÂÂ? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ . __ÂÂ____ __ ? . _____????ÂÂ_____ . ___ _ .ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? 
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂTop.Spin.4.XBOX360-DAMNATION

ÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ RELEASEÂÂ..: 12/03/2011ÂÂ SOURCE ...: DVD9
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂLANGUAGE ..: ENGLISHÂÂÂÂÂÂREGiON ...: RF
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂPLATFORM ..: XBOX360ÂÂÂÂÂÂGENREÂÂ...: SPORT
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????? ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ??ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ GAME INFOÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ?????? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂhttp://xbox360.ign.com/objects/085/085823.htmlÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
```


----------

